# Freud FT1700VCE spare parts



## boldpatriot (Sep 21, 2012)

I just got a Freud FT1700VCE and am having trouble finding spare parts even with the part numbers. For example, I have searched Freud's website, Google, online tool parts websites, etc for "13434.4022" which is the Power switch and had no luck.

Specifically, the parts I need are the power switch (13434.4022), the adjusting lock handle (13606.5502), and the vacuum adapter (91934.0000)

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

boldpatriot said:


> I just got a Freud FT1700VCE and am having trouble finding spare parts even with the part numbers. For example, I have searched Freud's website, Google, online tool parts websites, etc for "13434.4022" which is the Power switch and had no luck.
> 
> Specifically, the parts I need are the power switch (13434.4022), the adjusting lock handle (13606.5502), and the vacuum adapter (91934.0000)
> 
> ...


Hi Jim - Welcome to the forum

try calling them

218 Feld Avenue
High Point, NC 27263
Phone: (800) 334-4107

Get back to a service tech. I've had very good luck this way.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Jim. Welcome to the forum.

I have not had any luck finding your parts either.. however here is their phone #

(800) 334-4107

I would give them a call.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi John,
Think we posting pretty much the same answer at the same time!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Dmeadows said:


> Hi John,
> Think we posting pretty much the same answer at the same time!


:lol::lol:sure looks like it:lol:


----------



## boldpatriot (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello and thanks to John and Duane for your replies. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but this is my third attempt to submit my reply. By the way, I was able to speak to someone at Freud and ordered the parts.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

boldpatriot said:


> Hello and thanks to John and Duane for your replies. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but this is my third attempt to submit my reply. By the way, I was able to speak to someone at Freud and ordered the parts.


Glad you were able to get them ordered, Jim!


----------

